# Sierra Nevada Pale Ale Clone



## Andrew Coleman (30/12/09)

All Grain Recipe - Sierra Nevada Pale Ale ::: 1.052/1.012 (5.5 Gal)

Grain Bill (70% Efficiency assumed)
10 lbs. - 2 Row Pale Malt 
1.25 lbs. - Crystal Malt (60L)


Hop Schedule (33 IBU)
1/3 oz. - Magnum - 60 min.
1/2 oz. - Perle - 30 min.
1 oz. - Cascade - 10 min.
2 oz. - Cascade - at flameout 

White Labs California Ale Yeast (WLP001) - 1800 ml starter 

Mash/Sparge/Boil
Mash at 153 for 60 min.
Sparge as usual
Cool and ferment at 65 to 68 


Source of clone ... http://www.brew365.com/hops_perle.php


The beer... http://www.sierranevada.com/beers/paleale.html



The two questions

0.56 grams of crystal malt, is this a bit over the top?
56.7 grams of cascade hops at flameout, that's insane!

does this seem ohk to people? I'm doing an extract version of this beer and thought i'd ask the pros about these two extremeties i found in the recipie, feedback appreciated cheers!


----------



## dicko (30/12/09)

Hi,

Have a read thru here.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=27767

Cheers


----------



## Andrew Coleman (30/12/09)

dicko said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have a read thru here.
> 
> ...



Well done mate, much appreciated!


----------



## bum (30/12/09)

This is the US thread referenced in the link above. It is a good, though extremely long, read.

http://forum.northernbrewer.com/viewtopic.php?t=15532


----------

